# PRegScheduler?? Anyone Know What This Is?



## NissanFronti (Mar 20, 2004)

I have a program called WinPatrol and it tells me a a start-up program named "PRegScheduler MFC Application". So I click to get more info and WinPatrol says this "Spyware Alert: POWERREG SCHEDULER.EXE

PowerReg Scheduler.exe and PowerReg SchedulerV2.exe are installed along with PowerQuests Partition Magic. It is based upon Leader Technologies Register.exe and PowerRegister products. Leader Tech advertises these features:

"Generating reports of your user's data."
"Create customer profiles."
"Create A Valuable Database of Customer Buying Habits"
"Two-way data transmission and communication is supported."

This is spyware. We recommend removing it.

PowerReg Scheduler.exe may show up as "PowerREGISTER" in your task list. It is used as a part of the product registration by a number of companies including MicroProse, IOmega and PowerQuest (Partition Magic). It pops up now and then to remind you to register. In many cases, once you do register, the program remains on your system. There are versions 1.0, 2.0 and 3.0 making the rounds these days."

I can Spybot S&D and it did not detect anything. I know I downloaded HiJackThis but I can't find it no where on my system anyone know where to look? From what I hear it's not very dangerous. 

WinPatrol came up and asked me if I wanted to install this so I clicked yes because I have been installing alot of software recently so I thought it went to a program I just installed. Anyone know about this program?


----------



## NissanFronti (Mar 20, 2004)

Ok I told Winpatrol to disable it and then it came up and said a new program has been installed on your computer is that ok and it was the same thing "POWERREG SCHEDULER.EXE" so I said no and now it is gone out of my disabled list and it is gone out of my startup list what happen?

I read that it sometimes comes from Ubisoft games and stuff and I installed a Ubisoft game yesterday, but I thought it was on my system before then. Ok I entered a credit card number today should I be worried? From what I hear it is spyware and not a trojan horse but no one really knows. It appears that alot of name brand stuff installs it. I'm just so worried since I got a trojan on my computer and I'm so afraid that something could still my credit cards and stuff. Oh yeah I entered my address and all(bought something online). I'm just confused what happened to HiJackIt! I can't find it anywhere!


----------



## NissanFronti (Mar 20, 2004)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 12:24:03 AM, on 4/18/2004
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\CMPDPSRV.EXE
C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG6\avgcc32.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\WinFast\WFTVFM\WFWIZ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\LOGI_MWX.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\BILLPS~1\WINPAT~1\WinPatrol.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ZONELA~1\ZONEAL~1\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\GetRight\getright.exe
C:\Program Files\Webshots\WebshotsTray.exe
C:\Program Files\GetRight\getright.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\PackethSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG6\avgserv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZoneLabs\vsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\preferred customer\My Documents\My Downloads\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://store.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/storeredir2.dll?s=searchfavweb&c=3c01&lc=0409
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.gamefaqs.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://store.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/storeredir2.dll?s=consumerfav&c=3c01&lc=0409
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Compaq
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\ycomp5_0_2_7.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: &Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\ycomp5_0_2_7.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CMPDPSRV] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\CMPDPSRV.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AdaptecDirectCD] "C:\Program Files\Adaptec\Easy CD Creator 5\DirectCD\DirectCD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG6\avgcc32.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinFast Schedule] C:\Program Files\WinFast\WFTVFM\WFWIZ.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [zBrowser Launcher] C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Utility] LOGI_MWX.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinPatrol] "C:\PROGRA~1\BILLPS~1\WINPAT~1\WinPatrol.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] C:\PROGRA~1\ZONELA~1\ZONEAL~1\zlclient.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\System32\\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - Startup: Webshots.lnk = C:\Program Files\Webshots\WebshotsTray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: GetRight - Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\GetRight\getright.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with GetRight - C:\Program Files\GetRight\GRdownload.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open with GetRight Browser - C:\Program Files\GetRight\GRbrowse.htm
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Support (HKCU)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://store.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/storeredir2.dll?s=consumerfav&c=3c01&lc=0409
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Backgammon - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/at0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Bingo - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/xt0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Dominoes - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/dot2_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Fleet - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/fltt3_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Graffiti - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/grt4_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Pool 2 - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/potc_x.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Word Racer - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/wt0_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {1842B0EE-B597-11D4-8997-00104BD12D94} (iCC Class) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/internet/pcpConnCheck.cab
O16 - DPF: {70BA88C8-DAE8-4CE9-92BB-979C4A75F53B} (GSDACtl Class) - https://www.gamespyid.com/alaunch.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2003120501/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {A48D0309-8DA3-41AA-98E4-89194D471890} (Pulse V5 ActiveX Control) - http://www.pulse3d.com/players/english/5.2/win/PulsePlayer5.2AxWin.cab
O16 - DPF: {AE1C01E3-0283-11D3-9B3F-00C04F8EF466} (HeartbeatCtl Class) - http://fdl.msn.com/zone/datafiles/heartbeat.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/zuma/default/popcaploader_v5.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} (&Yahoo! Companion) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/toolbar/my/yiebio4024.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5C90925-ABBF-4475-88F5-8622B452BA9E} (Compaq System Data Class) - http://atwnt333.external.hp.com/bus-nacons/caller/SysQuery.cab

I FOUND HiJackThis! Someone look at the log and tell me what you think. I think I found out where it came from, I downloaded a Medal Of Honor: Allied Assault Multiplayer Demo. I think it came up shortly after that. I read where some people say it takes credit card numbers and stuff and uses them for something, Which makes me REALLY concerned. I read where people need to go into safe mode and check and all this. I don't think this thing has connected to the internet because I don't think Zone Alarm has alerted me about it. Is there anyway I can go into this program and find out what information it gathered?


----------



## NissanFronti (Mar 20, 2004)

Where is everyone? Normally I get a reply in a few hours. I really need someone to check it out.


----------



## NissanFronti (Mar 20, 2004)

PLEASE Someone read my log I really want to know whats going on! PLEASE


----------

